# Cannot start proftpd

## cord

Hi, I have merged proftpd on hardened gentoo.

After that I've created the symlink to default config, and tried to start it...

```

# cd /etc/proftpd

# ln -s proftpd.conf.sample proftpd.conf

# /etc/init.d/proftpd start

* Checking proftpd configuration ...

 * Configuration error: please fix your configuration file (/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf).         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: proftpd failed to start

#

```

When I try own config there are the same error  :Sad: 

What's wrong?

----------

## bradp_84

Hi cord,

Can you post your proftpd.conf file?

Cheers,

Brad

----------

## cord

Here,

```

ServerName                      "BuriK-nb" 

 ServerType                      standalone 

 DefaultServer                   on 

 RequireValidShell               off 

 UseReverseDNS                   off 

 IdentLookups                    off 

 Port                            21 

 Umask                           022 

 MaxInstances                    30 

 User                            nobody 

 Group                           nogroup 

 AllowOverwrite                  on 

<Limit SITE_CHMOD>

   DenyAll 

 </Limit>

 <Anonymous ~ftp>

   User                 ftp 

   Group                ftp 

   AnonRequirePassword  off 

   MaxClients           10 

   UserAlias            anonymous ftp 

   DisplayLogin         welcome.msg 

   <Limit WRITE >

     Deny from all 

   </Limit>

   <Directory uploads/*>

     <Limit STOR MKD RMD XMKD XRMD WRITE PWD XPWD>

       AllowAll 

     </Limit>

   </Directory>

 </Anonymous>

```

----------

## bradp_84

I can't see anything wrong there. proftpd has a configtest (-t) option. Trying running the following from the shell. You will probably have to run it as root.

```
proftpd -t
```

Cheers,

Brad

----------

## cord

```

# proftpd -t

Checking syntax of configuration file

 - warning: the DisplayFirstChdir directive is deprecated and will be removed in a future release.  Please use the DisplayChdir directive.

 - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'myhost'

 - error: no valid servers configured

 - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
```

----------

## bradp_84

Where did the 'myhost' come from? Is that the hostname of the machine? Can you please run the following 2 commands and post their output:

```
ls -l /etc/proftpd/
```

```
cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
```

Cheers,

Brad

----------

## cord

Thank you, for suggestion about "test"

I've just added "myhost" to /etc/hosts aliases for localhost and proftpd starts.

But now it require password for anonymous  :Neutral: 

How to be?

----------

## bradp_84

When AnonRequirePassword is set to off, as you have set it, users are required to enter in an email address when prompted for a password. If anonymous users are being prompted for a password and not an email address, then please provide the output of the 2 commands that I specified in my last post.

Cheers,

Brad

----------

## cord

There was symlink "proftpd.conf -> proftpd.conf.sample".

Now I set my config and all seems to be oK  :Smile: 

Thank you  :Wink: 

ps

```

# ls -l /etc/proftpd/

total 12

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1729 Июл 14 17:16 proftpd.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1862 Июл 14 09:02 proftpd.conf.distrib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1671 Июл 14 09:02 proftpd.conf.sample

# cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

ServerName                      "BuriK-nb" 

 ServerType                      standalone 

 DefaultServer                   on 

 RequireValidShell               off 

 UseReverseDNS                   off 

 IdentLookups                    off 

 Port                            21 

 Umask                           022 

 MaxInstances                    30 

 User                            nobody 

 Group                           nogroup 

 AllowOverwrite                  on 

 

<Limit SITE_CHMOD> 

   DenyAll 

 </Limit> 

 <Anonymous ~ftp> 

   User                 ftp 

   Group                ftp 

   AnonRequirePassword  off 

   MaxClients           10 

   UserAlias            anonymous ftp 

   DisplayLogin         welcome.msg 

   <Limit WRITE > 

     Deny from all 

   </Limit> 

   <Directory uploads/*> 

     <Limit STOR MKD RMD XMKD XRMD WRITE PWD XPWD> 

       AllowAll 

     </Limit> 

   </Directory> 

 </Anonymous> 

```

----------

## bradp_84

No worries, glad it all worked out  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Brad

----------

